# Vinyl window install



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

That's a piss poor job. Especially with the angled cedar siding. Those slots he caulked will eventually leak. The siding should have cut after carefully drawing an even margin all the way around. Then he could have used windows with nailer fins attached and fasten directly to the sheathing. Caulking followed by sealing tape(protecto wrap) then some 1x cedar trim could have been installed and caulked. And also a drip edge should be bent on a brake and installed over the nailer fin on top and tucked under the edge of the sheathing if possible before taping. Gap around the inside should either be stuffed with insulation or if there is enough of a gap, use the low expansion window sealer and just fill the last 1/4 of the gap up against the sheathing. Let it dry and then fill the rest with insulation. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## station1111 (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you Mike, Will the contractor fix his mistakes if I tell him to?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Also should have been galvanized roofing nails not screws.
Will he fix it? I highly doubt it. More likely he'll stop taking your calls if he's been paid.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

station1111 said:


> Thank you Mike, Will the contractor fix his mistakes if I tell him to?


What was his intent to cover the tape around the window????????? I doubt he can fix it. If he did not know how to properly install a window in the first place I doubt he will know how to after he is called back. This guy is obviously not a skilled installer.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm going to be honest with you. Its a freekin joke.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

thats a new construction window. it should have been installed hard to the sheathing.. or the nailing flange cut off and the window set into the space between the siding .. and set into a heavy bead of caulking.. then face caulked around the window onto the siding..

the draft is do to gaps created by the window being nailed over the siding and not having spray foam insulation


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1 to the previous comments. There is a bunch wrong here and whomever did it in the first place is not the person to fix it.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

And you need more soffit vents.... to kick you while you're down, lol.

Gary


----------



## station1111 (Dec 21, 2013)

This general contractor used block frame windows without nailing fins in our stick frame house and the windows are sliders. We were going to insulate around the inside of the trim and saw the jamb screws holding the window are screwed into the sheathing and not into the jamb or r/o. The contractor stated we don't have to cut any inside trim or exterior cedar sliding to the house using block frame windows without nailing fins. Is this install to code? Also, is this the appropriate windows that were installed to our home?

Should the flexible straight flash be underneath the siding, instead of being on top of the siding when he put the 1X4 trim on and caulked around the 1x4 trim.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

No, he should have cut back the siding (using flange windows) FOR the added trim for a better look. Good links at Post #11, 14, 18 here; http://www.diychatroom.com/f104/water-around-window-192484/

Gary
PS. Welcome to the forums!


----------



## station1111 (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you Gary, why he used non flanged windows, probably to make a quick buck. Do you think I can recover my money from him?

Thanks,


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

No, for him to do that low degree of quality workmanship, he either doesn't know (ignorant) or doesn't care.... Whoever you hire, ask them to read our posts and gently quiz him afterward, before hiring, get it ALL in writing, right down to installing the window per manufacturer and/or ASTM standards. Visit 3 of his past jobs and look at work. I could mention lien releases but may be required in only our State. 

Gary


----------



## station1111 (Dec 21, 2013)

Gary,

Can, I sue him for breach of contract? For not installing the windows properly? Better yet, using block frame windows (inappropriate) window install for a stick frame house. He just can't take our money and run or can he?

Thanks


----------



## michelclarke (Oct 26, 2013)

It is not looked like a new window is be installed by the contractor and it was an its fault you should called him to fix it properly otherwise you can take you money back from the contractor .


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

station1111 said:


> Can, I sue him for breach of contract? For not installing the windows properly? Better yet, using block frame windows (inappropriate) window install for a stick frame house. He just can't take our money and run or can he?
> 
> Thanks


 Sure, you can sue anybody for anything. Collecting is another matter. If you take this to small claims court, The judge, most likely, will find in your favor. Your case will hold more water if you can get a statement from the contractor who repairs this mess to state that it was dome wrong in the first place. If the judge does find in your favor, he will issue a judgment in your favor. However, he probably won't be standing right there making sure the guy writes a check to you. Collecting on a judgment is usually your responsibility. In some cases wage garnishment may be set by the court. With a judgment though, you can report him to the credit reporting agencies if he does not pay.


----------



## station1111 (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you michelclarke. What happens if he refuses to fix it properly.
Thanks.


----------



## station1111 (Dec 21, 2013)

*vinyl window install*

After doing some reseach I read about screw and glue vinyl window install. Is this method illegal? Reseach states you can get water intrusion and it is not an air tight install?

Thanks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

deleted


----------



## station1111 (Dec 21, 2013)

Danpik,
Since the contractor is licensed and bonded, can we go after his bond?


----------



## station1111 (Dec 21, 2013)

joecaption,

Screw and glue was a process used where finless windows were screwed into the jambs and caulked into double walled frame homes, or with regular sliding, without any type of proper flashing. You can find the article on the internet, (Screw and glue or just plain screwed?. How were you new vinyl windows installed? It was written by a Home inspecter in Washington State.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A bond in this case in my opinion would be useless.
He showed up and did the work.
A bond has nothing to do with him doing it right.


----------



## steelgoddess (Nov 21, 2011)

To the OP,
In the subject of recourse and resolution with the original contractor--
the state you live in governs steps and procedures. 

There is often a right to repair afforded to the original contractor, and rights of acceptance on the part of the homeowner. It looks like you are in Oregon, and such right exists there. These two links help to provide some insight into your state, and there should be more info on your states gov page or contractor's board page. You'll need to research it out, for a thorough accurate picture and understanding.

http://www.stoel.com/files/NoticeOfProcedure.pdf

http://ccbed.ccb.state.or.us/WebPDF/CCB/Publications/Resolvingdisputeswithyourcontractor7-1-11.pdf

There should also be some info on bonds etc. However, a contractor being bonded, like most things has its own types, limitations and procedures to enact. 

You've been given some great assessment here it looks like on the work performed. Print it out for your onsite visits.

Get a couple of reputable contractors/window installers, which ever would be more appropriate to come and further assess what was done, as well as provide estimates for repair. If you want to take it a step further, get a formal inspection report on the work as well.

Per whatever your state's requirements are prepare a certified letter to the original contractor, with photos, list of deficiencies, estimates to repair etc, and send it. You can also of course engage an attorney as well to do so as well, or consult on the matter so you have a good understanding of the legalities.

Give him whatever time he is to be afforded to come up with an acceptable resolution for you.

If that has not occurred you can then file a complaint with your state, if you so choose, and/or explore legal avenues. 

Good luck!


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Explore your local options. We start with the Attorney General or small claims court, each region/state may be different. Been there done that, sorry another has to follow this path. I wish you success.

Gary


----------



## station1111 (Dec 21, 2013)

Gary,

Thank you for all of your help! It is people like you who make this crazy world of remodeling/home repair a lot easier. We will take your advise and explore the best option to fix this nightmare.

I hope this never happens to anyone else who has replacement windows done to there home.

Once again, Thank you Gary.


----------



## station1111 (Dec 21, 2013)

Steelgoddess,

Thank you for you advise too! I greatly appreciate you thoughtful insight to our situation.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

i need to ask..how did you hire this ''installer''?was it a recommendation?an ad?


----------



## station1111 (Dec 21, 2013)

It was Angie's list.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Sorry to see this happening for you.

Angie's List is certainly a tool in the process of evaluating a contractor but not a magic bullet as demonstrated here.

The other advice you got about how to proceed seems solid.


----------



## station1111 (Dec 21, 2013)

I concur with your statement. We plan on living out our lives in this house. Believe me, this will never happen again in mylife time on any home remodel/repair!


----------



## steelgoddess (Nov 21, 2011)

OP,
Just as an FYI, Angie's List does have a complaint resolution process as well.

http://www.angieslist.com/complaint-resolution-faq.htm

You do have the option of engaging it as well. However, IMO I would not rely on it as a sole means of resolution.


----------



## station1111 (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks for that tip. We will check it out.


----------



## lazzlazz (Mar 29, 2010)

Have you called the state agency that issued the license for this contractor? They may have suggestions on how to resolve this issue (quite a bit of time has passed - but I'd call anyhow, especially if you notified the contractor in writing of your concerns).

Was this a contractor recommended by Milgard? If yes, I'd also contact Milgard. If you still need a contractor to fix the problems, I'd go with one recommended by Milgard - you can find this information on their website.

This will only get resolved if you are proactive in resolving it. What have you done so far? From your May response, I'm wondering if you have done anything other than talk to the contractor?

The state licensing agency likely records complaints against contractors.


----------

